# [SOLVED] freeradius and smbpasswd

## Jorbless

Greetings, all.

All I want to do is have freeradius authenticate via smbpasswd.

I'm practically using a stock radiusd.conf but with two exceptions.  First, I'm un-commenting and adjusting the smbpasswd section like so:

```

        #  An example configuration for using /etc/smbpasswd.

        #

        passwd etc_smbpasswd {

                filename = /var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd

                format = "*User-Name::LM-Password:NT-Password:SMB-Account-CTRL-TEXT::"

                authtype = MS-CHAP

                hashsize = 100

                ignorenislike = no

                allowmultiplekeys = no

        }

```

And I'm un-commenting the line in the "authorize" section:

```

        #  If you are using /etc/smbpasswd, and are also doing

        #  mschap authentication, the un-comment this line, and

        #  configure the 'etc_smbpasswd' module, above.

        etc_smbpasswd

```

The end result from a call to check-radiusd-config is:

```

Module: Loaded passwd

 passwd: filename = "/var/lib/samba/private/smbpasswd"

 passwd: format = "*User-Name::LM-Password:NT-Password:SMB-Account-CTRL-TEXT::"

 passwd: authtype = "MS-CHAP"

 passwd: delimiter = ":"

 passwd: ignorenislike = no

 passwd: ignoreempty = yes

 passwd: allowmultiplekeys = no

 passwd: hashsize = 100

rlm_passwd: can't build hashtable from passwd file

radiusd.conf[862]: etc_smbpasswd: Module instantiation failed.

radiusd.conf[1866] Unknown module "etc_smbpasswd".

radiusd.conf[1789] Failed to parse authorize section.

```

If I simply re-comment the etc_smbpasswd line in the authorize section then the check runs fine.

This seems pretty simple but I've been at this for way too long.  What can I do here?

edit: It was a file permission issue due to the non-existence of the radiusd user & group.

----------

